# A pedestal for my Taig lathe -- Completed



## timB (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,

Well this was a nice newbie project and i learned a great deal from it.

To finish it up i very carefully measured the the hole pattern on the foot of the lathe. Being careful here really paid off because it fit just like i wanted it. Equal space on the front and ends and a more on the back. Drilled and tapped #10-32 holes 1/2 deep top and bottom. On the top, i used 1" long set screws to act as studs.

Then a little clean up with a file and 600 paper and done.

Here are several pictures for ya.






... and a close up of the ridges (that sort of match the Taig base) produced by the fly cutter.





Thank you HMEM members for the encouragement,
tim


----------



## joe d (Sep 13, 2010)

Tim

That sure turned out nice. Reinforces my desire to do one.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## walnotr (Sep 13, 2010)

Hummm, That looks suspiciously like a Sherline pulley on there. Are you using their motor as well? 

Nice looking pedestal too. That's something I've been meaning to do for years!

Steve C.


----------



## timB (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Joe & Steve C.

ThanX guys for the compliment. 

As i said, a newbie project, built to any degree of accuracy desired. I tried for my best, sloppy work is always easy. : Joe, i say go for it; probably take you a fraction of the time it took me.

Indeed, a Sherline pulley. Yes, i also have their motor, a vast improvement in performance and usability. I made a mount that attaches the motor to the headstock. I works well, but i'm not sure it's a good idea to have all that weight there. I think i may attach it to the rear of the pedestal now that there is more room.

tim


----------



## timB (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is the link to the first part of this little project:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10631.0
Just in case anyone has trouble finding it.

thanX,
tim


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 13, 2010)

HI thats brill work ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks terrific, Tim. Very nice job!



			
				timB  said:
			
		

> I works well, but i'm not sure it's a good idea to have all that weight there.



Won't hurt it at all, Tim. I have my 1/4 hp DC motor mounted on the back side of the head stock, too.
It's a bit bigger than the Sherline motor. Compared to the force on the head stock when you're making 
cuts, that little motor isn't much.

Dean


----------



## timB (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi krv3000,

Sorry, i didn't get your name.

Anyhow, in the original post, i linked to Engineman's website where he has images of a Taig with a pedestal. I modeled mine after that, so i can't take credit for the idea. Take a look there if you want to see brilliant. He has done some nice mods to the Taig.

tim


----------



## timB (Sep 14, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Compared to the force on the head stock when you're making
> cuts, that little motor isn't much.



Dean,

Never thought of it like that; you are so right.

The Sherline motor is almost a bolt on mod for the Taig lathe. It also comes with a speed controller. On their website there is info on modding the controller with a reverse switch. I chose to make my own bracket, which has it hanging off the back and to the left. I'm thinking if I reverse the direction I can tuck it away right behind the pedestal. I'm of the mind that a tool should not only work good, but look good also. ;D A future project i suppose.

... and thanX very much for the compliment.

tim


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 14, 2010)

timB  said:
			
		

> ... and thanX very much for the compliment.
> 
> tim



You had it coming. That's a nice job!

Mind your P's & Q's when using a reverse switch on a lathe that has a threaded on chuck. It will
be handy for things like backing out taps when you're threading, but it will also spin the chuck
right off if you forget your manners.  

Dean


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 15, 2010)

HI tim sos for not leaving my name but your work is still brill even if you did copy the idea a lot of work wood not happen if we never copy things ;D  from bob


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 6, 2010)

Tim, nice job. Looks just like it belongs there.


----------

